# ok, this may sound really dumb, but what is this part called?



## Beep (Mar 26, 2009)

i have a monark super deluxe, it the part that (usually chrome ?) that slides down over the front fork and kinda hides stuff.

LOL, I can't even describe it.  


the part that circled in Blue...






obviously I'm new to this hobby.

the point is, I need one as mine is really beat up, but in order to advertise my need, I need to know what it's called. LOL


----------



## Gordon (Mar 26, 2009)

*Monark part*

I've always called it a "fork cap". May not be correct, but seems like everyone knew what I was talking about. I think I have one laying around, but it may not be much better than the one you have. I'll dig it out and see.


----------



## Beep (Mar 26, 2009)

oh, I'd really appreciate that Gordon! mine is in REALLY bad shape. and thank you for letting me know what to call the darn thing lol


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 26, 2009)

I have also seen it called a "fork crown."


----------



## Beep (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## akikuro (Mar 26, 2009)

if the chrome is not pitted or peeling you may want to clean it up a bit...
wd40 and 000 steel wool or if you can find it...Chromax...works great


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 26, 2009)

brasso works too


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 26, 2009)

the top of the fork is the crown the cap on top, I think we'll let Gordon coin the phrase "fork cap", works for me.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 26, 2009)

*Hows About>>>*

Monark Fork Crown Cap!!!


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh brother...


----------



## Beep (Mar 27, 2009)

unfortunately, ALL the chrome is gone. and it all dented & bent out of shape. it's just a mess.

But I'll try the suggestions on my head shroud and handlebars, so thank you!


----------

